# Looking for custom DTG



## nightcrawler (Dec 25, 2015)

Looking for someone with their own printer to do some custom DTG shirts. I need at least 12"x16" and two inches below the collar, and the ability to do black shirts. If interested please DM with details.


----------



## CottonFlow Usa (Dec 1, 2021)

We can help you with that, how much quantity are we looking at?


----------



## nightcrawler (Dec 25, 2015)

CottonFlow Usa said:


> We can help you with that, how much quantity are we looking at?


I'm just trying to find someone who owns a DTG printer rather than a company.


----------



## aliajhaa (Dec 6, 2021)

I hope you doing well.As you said,we need so many clarification about this.


----------

